# vote for chico



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

http://members.aol.com/iluvpwcs/contest.html i put chico in the doggy contest vote for the malt to win


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

chico is second place~ but he'll win ~


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

i just voted


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Keep reminding us to vote daily or I will forget!!!! He has to win, he is the cutest in the group of course


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Just voted! What a cute picture!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I just voted and Chico and Freckles are now even!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Just voted and Chico was winning by 2%


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i voted too...go chico!!!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I Just voted too!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

woo hoo Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Dec 6 2004, 12:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I voted for Chico


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

i just voted for chico. he is 5 votes ahead of freckles








go chico!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I voted!







Chico is WAY cuter than those other dogs!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

yay chico is winning. I will vote every day and have all my friends vote too. This is my payback since that pug beat Bella.









And anyway...Chico is the cutest one!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I voted. Go Chico!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Just voted!!! He has 24 votes! second place only has 18 votes... he'll win!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

I voted so far so good


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Dec 6 2004, 07:47 PM
> *I voted so far so good
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks everyone i will keep the thread bumped up so we can keep voting for chico


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*YES! EVERYONE VOTE AGAIN EVERYDAY! WE WILL NOT BE SECOND PLACE AGAIN!  * har har har


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

VOTED!!! What a cute picture!!!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

What a cutie!! I voted!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 7 2004, 02:10 AM
> *What a cutie!! I voted!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks all vote again today! please


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I voted again, the little cutie pie is still ahead!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

35-31 its neck and neck but our chico is still in the lead!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Voted again! 36-32 now


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Just voted again 39 chico 34 freckles

VOTE AGAIN EVERYONE...CHICO MUST WIN!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

And now it's 40-34!








*GO CHICO! GO CHICO! GO CHICO GO CHICO*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Yeah Chico is ahead, keep reminding us to vote......


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

voted again 47-39


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I just voted again


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I voted too! Chico is still in the lead!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

come on everyone the freckled one is gaining on little chico!!!!!


----------



## kieran (Jun 8, 2004)

Just got a vote from Ireland.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Man there must be a spanial mix board that everyone is voting for him!







they are neck in neck i love the horse racing pix so cute! keep voting


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I voted today & will be doing everyday! Go Chico!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

bump! vote today chico is behind!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted

and UHHHHH, WHY is Freckles, of ALL dogs, our competition?????


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 8 2004, 12:18 PM
> *Voted
> 
> and UHHHHH, WHY is Freckles, of ALL dogs, our competition?????
> ...


[/QUOTE]
yeah i woulda thought it would have been the basset..goes to show i dont know n e thing


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh no







freckles is winning 

I just voted


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just voted! 70-79 with the spaniel in the lead. There seriously must be a spoiled spaniel website!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i know there are more people on her why are you not voting? maybe there are too many posts and they are not reading this one?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm having trouble downloading the picture.....Can't see any pic for days...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

vote ppl...its for a good cause (a maltese of course!)


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*VOTE! OR ELSE I'LL FART ON YOU! We will NOT be second! YOU HEAR ME! YOU WANT TO BE FARTED ON? VOTE!*


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just voted...Freckles is really in the lead


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

What the heck happened? Freckles is leading by 20+ points!

VOTE, DANG YA, VOTE!!!!!

OK, so I don't know how to use this thing......


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont think ppl are ready this thread....and if u r reading it and not voting ..then shame on you!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Dec 9 2004, 01:10 PM
> *What the heck happened?  Freckles is leading by 20+ points!
> 
> VOTE, DANG YA, VOTE!!!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
i think u have to hit the "code" button before and after u change the font/color


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I just voted today......


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 8 2004, 05:19 PM
> *I'm having trouble downloading the picture.....Can't see any pic for days...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Can u see the little circles to click on to vote? If you can Chico is 2nd from the top on the left side


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh nOOOOOOOOOOOOO!







Chico is losing... 20 more votes to get even with Freckle face. hahaha


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

VOTE VOTE VOTE, THIS CAN'T HAPPEN AGAIN.....


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Chico has our vote


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I voted again! Man, of all the dogs to be beating Chico it had to be that dog, he's certainly not the cutest out of all the others.







(yep, I jumped on the smiley bandwagon too!)


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok. Just voted! Thanks Caesar's Mommie!!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 9 2004, 07:11 PM
> *Ok. Just voted! Thanks Caesar's Mommie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks guys for all your support







I think they have a spoiled spanial forum too







Hey i just think its cute that chico got to be in the contest







~ Denise


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 9 2004, 06:11 PM
> *Ok. Just voted! Thanks Caesar's Mommie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You are very welcome


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Dec 9 2004, 07:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for all your support







I think they have a spoiled spanial forum too







Hey i just think its cute that chico got to be in the contest







~ Denise
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21793
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww, that is a very good point. Chico is a very very cute baby.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i voted!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Come on people...vote. We can still do it. We are in the final days for CHICO TO WIN. This can't happen again. There are so many of us that I don't understand why we are loosing.

VOTE


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I just sent out a mass email to friends and family so they can vote for Chico. 


* We can do it people, we can do it*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Keep voting. Chico is in 2nd place. Lets go.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just voted!







It is 100-120 with Freckles in the lead still.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

my mom just voted, my boyfriend voted, my sister in law voted. 

COME ON PEOPLE CHICO MUST WIN. 
I WILL NOT TAKE SECOND PLACE AGAIN


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Dec 10 2004, 09:40 AM
> *my mom just voted, my boyfriend voted, my sister in law voted.
> 
> COME ON PEOPLE CHICO MUST WIN.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Lol, thats awesome, I'll email the link to my hubby at work.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

okay i just sent the link to my husband


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i voted...wish i was at school so i could do all the computers there...but I'M DONE!!!!

Go Chico Go!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I voted again!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Chico and i thank you!!!!!!







You guys are AWESOME!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

VOTED! WOOHOO


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

ohh and i voted as well. From every comuter in my office


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ania_@Dec 10 2004, 12:52 PM
> *ohh and i voted as well. From every comuter in my office
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
:lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ania_@Dec 10 2004, 12:52 PM
> *ohh and i voted as well. From every comuter in my office
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You are the BOMB!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

He's catching up people...WE CAN DO THIS...LET's VOTE!!!

I'm going to tell my BF to do it from home too.

I'm on it Chico, I'm on the case!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I already voted today but I'm going to ask some people at work to vote.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

so far got 2 people to vote working on getting more to vote


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I've gotten 6 total to vote now, still working on more. Everyone thinks it is funny.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

go Lexi's mom







go Lexi's mom







go Lexi's mom







go Lexi's mom







go Lexi's mom







go Lexi's mom







go Lexi's mom







go Lexi's mom


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hes gaining on the freckle face!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The results aren't updating on my computer correctly. I've gotten 7/8 people to vote and when I refreshed it only went up 1.

Oh, working on at least 10 more votes.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just found out that the website thinks everyone in out office is from the same IP address. So the other votes didn't count


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I sent an email to family and friends asking them to vote and then to ask their coworkers and friends to vote.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 10 2004, 03:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's exactly what happened to me with Bella. I had tons of people from work vote and it didn't work for the same reason. I would have won if it wasn't for that









No worries...CHICO MUST WIN


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Chico is only 11 behind!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well my husband emailed me, said he voted for Chico.







He said he thought Chico was the cutest little puppy on there :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Chico is only 8 behind now!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

only 2 behind now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 10 2004, 04:08 PM
> *only 2 behind now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

He is 6 votes behind, which is 2% behind


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 10 2004, 05:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is 6 votes behind, which is 2% behind
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21981
[/B][/QUOTE]


DUH! I am SO stupid!!!!














LOOOONG DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brain is mush with a head cold....tooo


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 10 2004, 04:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


DUH! I am SO stupid!!!!














LOOOONG DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brain is mush with a head cold....tooo
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21983
[/B][/QUOTE]

Haha! That's ok. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

i just voted and chico is second, just one percent behind the spaniel mix xxxxx


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beccypaul_@Dec 10 2004, 05:34 PM
> *i just voted and chico is second, just one percent behind the spaniel mix  xxxxx
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21997*


[/QUOTE]
OH yu guys are awesome ! Come on chico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Right now Chico is 6 behind and 2% behind.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

just voted from home...he's only 5 behind.

COME ON PEOPLE...VOTE TODAY. CHICO MUST WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its soooo close common we can do it...lets represent ppl!!!!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

4 BEHIND...things are looking good for Chico. Come on people don't give up.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

tomorrow is the last day to vote...dont let the little guy down!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I just voted and Chico is tied w/the spaniel now!







We can do it!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

It's 1:30 in the morning in Miami Florida and I'm at my boyfriend's house and I just...

VOTED FOR CHICO AND PUT HIM ON TOP BY MY 1 VOTE























LET'S FINISH THE CONTEST AND VOTE FOR CHICO TODAY


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Yay mylittlebella!! Lets win this guys!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i voted....2 ahead now...what time does it end?

go chico







go chico







go chico


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just voted!







He is UP by 3 votes!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I added my vote he is up by 4 woo hoo come on chico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just voted !! Chico is ahead by only 1%!! (32%) and 5 votes ahead!!!! Hes gotta win!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i just voted, chico is winning !!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too just voted and Chico is in the lead. Go Chico!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

VOTED, BABY!!!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

just voted from my mom's house and he's 1 vote behind...

<span style="font-family:Impact">Let's vote people....</span>


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I WILL REMEMBER! [/i][/B] </span> 

You think that might help? Don't you guys remember, too? MUAHAHAHA


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

heheheheh u tell em!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ive voted,GO Chico


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 11 2004, 11:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You are officially off my "YOU UGLY" list.







Thanks!

*







GO CHICO







GO CHICO







GO CHICO







*


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 11 2004, 11:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are officially off my "YOU UGLY" list.







Thanks!

*







GO CHICO







GO CHICO







GO CHICO







*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22111
[/B][/QUOTE]
lol


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Caesar's mommie--MOO HA HA MOO HA HA MOO HA HA (<--you should say it out loud! It makes you laugh forealz







)
I see Joe on...Is he going to vote


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 11 2004, 11:42 AM
> *Caesar's mommie--MOO HA HA  MOO HA HA  MOO HA HA (<--you should say it out loud!  It makes you laugh forealz
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL that is pretty funny! :lol:


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I have voted for Chico every day without fail and yesterday sent the link to friends and family and got 4 more votes for him yesterday.......

When is it over? I'll tell them to vote every day.....Chico and Freckles are 1 vote apart







It's going to be very close.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Dec 11 2004, 01:12 PM
> *I have voted for Chico every day without fail and yesterday sent the link to friends and family and got 4 more votes for him yesterday.......
> 
> When is it over?  I'll tell them to vote every day.....Chico and Freckles are 1 vote apart
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Its over sometime today i vote apart ! You guys rock!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

OK I voted -- Chico needs 6 votes to win!!! I tried to have my husband and son vote, but their system is reading our IP address as one and the same cos we have a router (even though we have three separate computers) so I couldn't get their votes to count. Sorry...


Ok folks, we need six more voters!!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

just voted from home...he needs 5 more to be on top. Come on people. 

_*<span style="font-family:Optima">VOTE VOTE VOTE</span>*_


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Dec 11 2004, 03:11 PM
> *just voted from home...he needs 5 more to be on top.  Come on people.
> 
> <span style="font-family:Optima">VOTE VOTE VOTE</span>
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22143*


[/QUOTE]
I know i emailed everyone i know!!!!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Yikes, Spaniel is at 154, we need 7 to win.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I already voted today....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Dec 11 2004, 04:32 PM
> *Yikes, Spaniel is at 154, we need 7 to win.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22150*


[/QUOTE]

I just saw this.. I just voted...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 11 2004, 12:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are officially off my "YOU UGLY" list.







Thanks!

*







GO CHICO







GO CHICO







GO CHICO







*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22111
[/B][/QUOTE]
HEHEHEHE! I voted the other day I forgot to tell ya  I even voted at my shop puter. But I did vote again today.







Pheww so glad im off the YOU UGLY list,scary







GOOOOOOOOO Chico


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Chico is only behind by 4 votes!! Come on everybody!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Just Voted!!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

WE NEED VOTES<COME ON EVERYONE


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there were 99 ppl on here thursday where are the votes ppl???? we need like 10 more.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*MAN! I didn't know how many of you guys are UUUUUUUGLY!* Everyone on page 9 is definitely NOT on my "YOU UGLY" list...I don't know about the rest of you. Maybe some of you should be wearing







. HUHUHUHAHHAHAHEHHEHEHOHOHO.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I dont care what the contest says. Chico is cute and adorable as ever!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry chico!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I can't believe that Chico didn't win!! 















He was too cute for them anyway!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

For all of you that didnt take the time to vote SHAME ON YOU








Sorry Chico


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry Chico...you were WAY cuter than the others!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 12 2004, 06:33 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree! Chico was the cutest!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Chico was the cutest by far. I think this contest is not right since Bella and chico did not win.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

thANKS EVERYONE IT DOESNT MATTER WE HAD FUN VOTING!








loVE FROM CHICO







AND DENISE


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm bummed, too. It was a huge help to have the thread to remind me to vote every day. Maybe next time...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

nicole enter ur mailbox pic


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 01:48 PM
> *nicole enter ur mailbox pic
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22317*


[/QUOTE]
Yes that one is VERY cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww... i'm bummed...







I have been voting too! -_- Chico was the cutest!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Dec 12 2004, 11:46 AM
> *Chico was the cutest by far.  I think this contest is not right since Bella and chico did not win.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22275*


[/QUOTE]

we'll have to enter canaille


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww, Chico sure is a cutie! We should have our own contest...the competition would be fierce


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I can't believe Chico didn't win.














Maltese is the BEST looking dog!!!Someone need to try again.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

someone step up and put your baby in the next contest


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Dec 13 2004, 07:36 AM
> *someone step up and put your baby in the next contest
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes, and there is no reason for the next malt baby to lose if everyone who is actively posting each day takes the time to vote for the malt baby.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm so sad







I thought I was going to come on here today and see he had won. I was out of town all weekend so I couldn't vote past Friday









I feel like I lost if for the team..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think I already know someone who is going to enter the next one (but I don't know if I am supposed to tell-hehe)...we will wait and see...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Do ya?? Is this a weekly contest?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just sent in Lexi's easter basket picture.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 13 2004, 11:40 AM
> *I just sent in Lexi's easter basket picture.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22621*


[/QUOTE]
good they will send you a email when lexi week will be


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Dec 13 2004, 08:50 AM
> *I'm so sad
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Aww dont feel bad because u didnt vote all weekend. Chico needed more than just the 2-3 votes you couldnt put in. A lot of people were on the board and just never voted,


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Surely they wouldn't put two maltese in the contest...if they are both from this board, we would have to choose...that would be AWFUL!!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Dec 13 2004, 11:44 AM
> *A lot of people were on the board and just never voted,
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

WHO WERE THOSE PPL ???? !!!

heheeh just playing









Denise == did u learn how to resize photos yet??? hehhehe


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 13 2004, 11:46 AM
> *Surely they wouldn't put two maltese in the contest...if they are both from this board, we would have to choose...that would be AWFUL!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22625*


[/QUOTE]

geez, SM will become REAL UGLY if that ever happened..hahaha


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 13 2004, 11:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geez, SM will become REAL UGLY if that ever happened..hahaha








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22628
[/B][/QUOTE]
LORD you'r right two of our babies? :new_Eyecrazy: That would be awful,only one please







THIS time all that read the post HAVE TO take the time and vote.You know THE UGLY LIST is a very bad list to be on.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Dec 12 2004, 11:53 PM
> *we'll have to enter canaille
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Suzanne, your pictures of Canaille are breathtaking.... There is just "something" about them....They capture her essence, personality and her soul. And the ones with Joel are especially cute. I'm so glad you're on SM and sharing your talent with us. Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

The week of 12/27, my friend's Parson Russell Terrier (used to be called Jack Russell) is in the contest and since she voted several times for Chico, maybe if no SM maltese is in that week we could vote for Milli?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Dec 13 2004, 05:32 PM
> *The week of 12/27, my friend's Parson Russell Terrier (used to be called Jack Russell) is in the contest and since she voted several times for Chico, maybe if no SM maltese is in that week we could vote for Milli?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Good idea!

Post us a reminder when Milli is up!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 13 2004, 11:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO WERE THOSE PPL ???? !!!

heheeh just playing









Denise == did u learn how to resize photos yet??? hehhehe








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22627
[/B][/QUOTE]
woo hoo no LOLOLOLOL i tried just to post a baby pix and it didnt work grrrrrrrrr


----------

